# Bottomless PF



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Would a bottomless PF be considered a sensible purchase for a totally newbie, or should I spend a couple of months getting to grips with the other aspects of good espresso first?

My s/h Classic should arrive next week, and in prep I've got a couple of sachets of descaler, a tub of Puly Caff to backflush, a blind basket and a group gasket to make sure the machine is clean and fresh. I'll then check the OPV and adjust as needed.

I've also got a 17g vst to try out and I know I'll have to get the grind right on a fresh bag of beans from Rave.

So, thoughts on a naked PF as my last setup item?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I found it really helps as it shows up everything that your doing wrong.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

+1

I have a BPF on my classic and found it helped me from day one. I suggest sticking to 17g doses for a bit too to keep one variable the same.

Do you have scales and a good grinder?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep. They are very useful. Unless you make two singles at a time using the double spout (and few seem to do that), there is no reason why your naked PF should not be your default.


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Milanski said:


> +1
> 
> I have a BPF on my classic and found it helped me from day one. I suggest sticking to 17g doses for a bit too to keep one variable the same.
> 
> Do you have scales and a good grinder?


Thanks all

I've got the scales on order, should be here in a day or two as well. Bought a Sage from John Lewis, told the wife it was a factory refurb :blush: If I don't get on with it, JL are usually pretty good at refunds even 90 days later.

Ill get the BPF ordered through HappyDonkey unless anyone knows of a cheaper option?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Saftlad said:


> Bought a Sage from John Lewis, told the wife it was a factory refurb


Hmm, would love to see your wife's face when it arrives all shiny and boxed up Reckon you may need a 'plan B'.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The other reason often not mentioned , that a naked pf is useful on a Gaggia Classic is the extra clearance for cups underneath it. When I'm making a flat white or a cappa on the Classic it means I have room to put the cup on the scales underneath it rather than pulling the shot into something else and then pouring that into the cup I'm going to be drinking out of.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Good point Charlie, it's the only PF I used with my Notneutral 5oz cups.


----------

